

Serenity Tent: a safe space for those in altered states - gnosis
http://www.maps.org/ritesofpassage/model_working_with_psychedelic_crises_concerts_events.html

======
skimbrel
Needs a (2001) tag, but this is a great thing to read about.

Western society is at odds with itself in the way it handles drugs, and aside
from incremental progress on marijuana, it doesn't seem to be getting any
better. People need to accept that these substances exist and that kids and
adults alike will want to experiment with them or even use them on a regular
basis.

~~~
Alex3917
<http://vimeo.com/10883376>

Here is a talk from two years ago about basically the same thing. Much better
than the article though.

